# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Boots Industries BI V2.0 >  KS Project Update #9: Congratulations! Big Thank you from BI Staff

## Eddie

*Project Update #9: Congratulations! Big Thank you from BI Staff*Posted by Jean Le Bouthillier ♥ Like

Injection molding is on the way!
We are so excited to start delivering the BI V2.0 for all of our backers and we are forever grateful for your support of this project.
We will soon be sending information about a new forum where the BI V2.0 community can find a new home. This new forum is where we will keep you involved in the latest development and design improvements as we gear up for the production. In the meantime we can continue using the comments thread here and I will reply to private messages as well.
We will also be sending information about how to register your final order into our system. This too will take a few days to iron out.
Best Regards,
Jean Le Bouthillier

----------

